# Game Thread: 3.22.05 Wizards @ Nuggets



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>@</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>36 - 28</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>34 - 30</center></td></tr></table>

9:00 PM on CSN

Denver leads season series 1 - 0


<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td><center>- Key Match: C -<br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font><br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=34><p align="right">9.7</p></td><td width=50><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width=34>10.2</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">6.9</p></td><td width=50><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width=34>10.1</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.9</p></td><td width=50><center>*APG*</center></td><td width=34>2.1</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.8</p></td><td width=50><center>*SPG*</center></td><td width=34>0.9</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">1.6</p></td><td width=50><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width=34>2.9</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">27.6</p></td><td width=50><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width=34>30.8</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr></table></td><td>







</td></tr></table></center>


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

i will be so happy if we win this game.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Very hard game to win, Nuggets are on a tear right now and I won't be surprised if they continue to win.


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

Indeed the Nuggs will be tough to deal with. But we are 14-11 on the road.


----------



## rdc86 (Feb 28, 2005)

Be afraid. Be very afraid, Washington fans.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

rdc86 said:


> Be afraid. Be very afraid, Washington fans.


Afraid of What?? Win or Lose this one game is not gonna make or break the season. If you are a Nuggets fan you should be thinking about teams like SA and Phoenix. Don't come in here with this ****.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

rdc86 said:


> Be afraid. Be very afraid, Washington fans.


 Of what? A loss? I think most of us are likely expecting it. In a month that has seen us lose to teams such as New York, Golden State, and Milwaukee, a defeat on the road against a western conference playoff team is hardly going to keep me up at night.


----------



## rdc86 (Feb 28, 2005)

byrondarnell66 said:


> Afraid of What?? Win or Lose this one game is not gonna make or break the season. If you are a Nuggets fan you should be thinking about teams like SA and Phoenix. Don't come in here with this ****.


Except that SA and Phoenix probably arent afraid of the nuggets. So yeah, be afraid.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think we get a win here. The Nuggets have been playing well but didn't look all that good against the Bucks. I think we can pound it inside and steal a victory here. Nuggets are do for a bump in the road and we're as good a team as any to give it to them.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

twinz2gether said:


> i will be so happy if we win this game.


me too


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

sagebrush said:


> Indeed the Nuggs will be tough to deal with. But we are 14-11 on the road.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/standings

says 12-19 on the road.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> I think we get a win here. The Nuggets have been playing well but didn't look all that good against the Bucks. I think we can pound it inside and steal a victory here. Nuggets are do for a bump in the road and we're as good a team as any to give it to them.



did you watch the mil-den game? 

pound it inside? brown, haywood, john ramos, thomas vs nene, camby, kmart, elson, najera? :clap:


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

rdc86 said:


> Except that SA and Phoenix probably arent afraid of the nuggets. So yeah, be afraid.


LOL, you act as if we are playing the game. I seriously don't think Gilbert Arenas and Larry Hughes are scared of the 8th place Nuggets. You Nuggets fans come out of your hole when your team finally does something. Back to the game we will probably lose but i will not lose no sleep over it. Now go back to your own board.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

NugzFan said:


> did you watch the mil-den game?
> 
> pound it inside? brown, haywood, john ramos, thomas vs nene, camby, kmart, elson, najera? :clap:


Yeah I saw the Bucks game thats why I mentioned it. duh. Wasn't impressed. They have a solid team but we are better so I expect a win, any questions. 

Only good interior defender yall have is Camby. Kwame can post and score on KMart or the slow Nene, and Najera is a huslter scrapper.

You must have not been watching many Wizards games lately because Etan, Kwame, and Haywood have all been playing well and scoring inside. 

Haywood can score on Camby also at times. 

Its not like yall gonna pound on us inside either. Better go watch a tape if you think Kwame and brendan are gonna get punished inside by any of those cats. They are really good man defenders inside. Especially Kwame better ask someone. 

Kmart can't post on Kwame only pull him out and hope he's hitting the jumper. Nene using strength against an equally strong Kwame won't give him a big edge either.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

i got a feeling we're gonna win


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

I actually think we get blown out. I don't know where all this confidence is coming from, we're still missing Jamison, Hayes, Dixon, and Kwame is just getting back from the flu. I'd be surprised if their no up by double digits by half time.

And Earl Boykins is a WIZARDS KILLER. He murders our defense.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Not saying he should take any more than he does, but every time JJ nails a three pointer I smile. On a less happy not, Anthony is shoving JJ around like he's a little kid on the inside; he offers no resistance.

We're in the mid-late first, and we've had the balled poked away, intercepted, stripped, or deflected 7-8 times already, mostly on the inside. Bigs need to realize the type of team we're playing, pay a little more attention to their surroundings.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't know if others like Profit as much as I do, but everyone has to agree in my puzzlement as to why Damone Brown is getting minutes while he sits at the end of the bench.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

6 turnovers in 1st quarter and all of them were by our bigs(Haywood: 3, Kwame: 2, Jeffries: 1).

looks like we aren't going to feed the post much anymore this game. the end of the 1st quarter looked like Arenas and Hughes carrying the team.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Heh got to chuckle at our "strategy" so far in this one. Play god-awful defense for four minutes to let them get an 8-9 point lead, catch fire and hit four shots in a row for two minutes to erase the defecit. Rinse, lather, repeat.

Anyone else think Karl's outfit is really bugging Phil? He's brought it up a good three or four times already. "Don't the coaches have dress codes? He's looking awfully casual." Isn't saying it in really a jokey manner either.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

That backdoor cut is not working tonight.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn did Russell hit a 3 the whole time he played with us and he hits one to end the half. Our defense has been terrible. Guards aren't moving their feet and containing anyone and the bigs aren't covering their backs. We should be down by 20 with the way we've turned over the ball. 

Kwame was terrible early then dunked on Najera. Then commits a stupid foul when he lazily goes for the baord. But he held Kmart down. Kmart didn't score a point on kwame. 

But Camby is killing Haywood who's doing nothing much on either end. 

I think we have a shot if we elimnate the to's and fouls and if we can defend the 3 better. Gilbert has it going thank goodness.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

This isn't the kind of game where Wood/Kwame will be effective. Denver has some serious size and some serious defenders in Camby/K-mart/Nene and their guards go for the steal just like our guards do. Imagine Wood posting up all slowly and Arenas/Hughes just stealing the ball from him every time. This is a more uptempo/fastbreak game, I hate to say it but we should play smallball and just run at every oppertunity.

Arenas looks to be finally out of his slump, maybe the knee is healed, but I thought he could of been more aggressive than he was. 

If Steve Blake isn't hitting 3s than he's NBDL bound.

Earl Boykins is a Wiz killer. 

We actually miss Jamison tonight, we could use that 3rd scorer to get us over the top. I think Arenas and Hughes will end up with strong games but it will be hard to win.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

This has to be our worst job defending the paint this season. They've got 20+ assists, seemingly all of which are on alley-oops and uncontested layups. I like to support the big men, but I'll be doing no such thing tonight.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Nuggets on a 34-11 run since we took the lead towards the end of the second quarter :dead: I don't know if I can make it to the end of this one ...


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Nevermind about Arenas having a good game, he's had a miserable 2nd half that has coencided with the entire team collapsing.

Etan is the biggest joke on the roster. Kenyon Martin punked the guy over and over and over again and there's Etan padding his stats in garbage time which is how he got his contract. 

We have the worst D and we don't even have a good O.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Shanghai Kid said:


> Nevermind about Arenas having a good game, he's had a miserable 2nd half that has coencided with the entire team collapsing.
> 
> Etan is the biggest joke on the roster. Kenyon Martin punked the guy over and over and over again and there's Etan padding his stats in garbage time which is how he got his contract.
> 
> We have the worst D and we don't even have a good O.


I was just about to make a post about Etan. He is the most counterfit player in the damn league. He gets the most useless numbers I've ever seen. And he can't guard anyone. Kmart got him moving laterally and he smoked right by him. Kmart couldn't score on Kwame but as soon as Etan got switched boom right to the hoop. Etan gets beat to the basket by Nene, gets beat by Puachulia, by Joe Smith and we gave this clown 36 mill,man thats incredible. 

Ej can't coach worth a damn either. He lets Kwame and Haywood sit on the bench the whole damn 4th quarter and allows them to run up the score not even trying to win. How do you give up in the 3rd quarter.

He gives up and lets his favorites get garbage points to build up their numbers in Etan and now JJ.

Its disgusting. 

Basically we don't share the ball and thats why we lost. The Nuggets were passing it everywhere being very unselfish and all we do is jack up shots and play selfishly.

No ball movement at all a couple dribbles a bad shot and a to. 

Defensively we're a joke. We don't have one guard or small forward who can contain the dribble. Not one. 

We made Demar Johnson who is a friend of mine look like Dr. J. I love DJ cause he's my folks but damn gotta stop the lobs. 

Hughes has been bad lately. I don't know it looks like he has no energy. 

A bad night we just looked a step slow giving up rebounds on missed free throws. Kwame did it 3 damn times. 

pitiful.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

We're just not competitive on the road against good teams. It seems like we get beat by 30 EVERY time against a good team on the road.

Hughes isn't passing lately, he's gotta start getting guys easy shots again.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

He's not passing but he's not scoring all that well either. He seems to have lost some zip since that Rockets game. He doesn't seem like he has much energy. 

Gilbert has gotten so dreadfully selfish its funny at this point he drives and hardly ever looks to set a teammate up. He only passes now when he gets jammed and can't force up a shot. 

I think everyone's pressing. Would have liked to see more post ups for kwame he got 1 in the 2nd half and got the ball stripped. He hardly gets many touches to chip off the rust and score some buckets.

We still have a shot to win 3 of the next 4 games which will have been a good trip. Gotta get guys practicing and getting on the same page when you're not practicing you can't gain any flow to the offense.


----------



## rdc86 (Feb 28, 2005)

byrondarnell66 said:


> LOL, you act as if we are playing the game. I seriously don't think Gilbert Arenas and Larry Hughes are scared of the 8th place Nuggets. You Nuggets fans come out of your hole when your team finally does something. Back to the game we will probably lose but i will not lose no sleep over it. Now go back to your own board.


Gilbert and Larry looked like they had just seen a ghost as they sat on the bench in the fourth quarter. Maybe they should change the team name to Denver Ghosts or something. Sometimes they even scare me. Nah, im just kidding around. The wizards didnt play well at all and the Nuggs have just been getting better with each game. Good luck getting past Detroit and Miami in the playoffs, hopefully you'll be healthy by then.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Geez, whats up with Steve Blake, i thought he was supposed to be a pass first guy, 2-12, 1 ast. He must be playing the role of Antawn Jamison. Its just ridiculous to be out assisted 37-15 and every freakin player on the Denver roster scored at least 6 points :nonono: this team simply plays no D, Denver looked like they were running a layup drill out there at one point all i could do was just shake my head like this :nonono: i would've said that the guards played a selfish game and didn't pass the ball to the bigs but looking at the countless times the bigs got the ball stripped from them why should they, just an all out poor effort. Granted Denver is been playing great ball its no excuse to get blown off the court like this. Oh well Utah is waiting for our ****** next.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

I think the backcourt is pressing because Jamison is out. Jamison does seem important to the team because the ball movmement is better with him in there. I wish we had Denvers frontcourt though, they showed how slow and sloppy our frontcourt is last night. Our guys take too long in the post to set up their offense and they go up so soft and slow they get stripped easily.

I expected a blowout anyways, we are missing Jamison/Hayes/Dixon, we don't have enough O to miss those guys and still compete on the road against red hot Denver.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Yeah I saw the Bucks game thats why I mentioned it. duh. Wasn't impressed. They have a solid team but we are better so I expect a win, any questions.
> 
> Only good interior defender yall have is Camby. Kwame can post and score on KMart or the slow Nene, and Najera is a huslter scrapper.
> 
> ...


lol. owned. :clap:


----------

